# Hybrids!



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

i thought id let you guys know that a friend of mine ,last season got he's first clutch of albino darwin x ''amethest'' morph bredli hybrids

the previous generation were het for albino darwin x ''amethest morph bredli'' , they look just like a hybrid darwin x bredli (sh**)(they then later gradually turn ''amthest'' ,he then raised those up and got a clutch of some albinos ,one normal looking albino (yellow white ect) and two (yellow white & high PURPLE hatchlings)
those purple hatchlings are now around 8 months old he plans on tryin to breed the two males next season,the normal hybrid clutch mates have started to change into the amethest morph ,witch happens gradually.

a message from the breeder ;quote,see you guys in 3 years!

the breeder said they are similar to retics and refuses to give out pics to the public until he has established the bloodlines, with multiple animals.

iv seen these animals myself ,they exist 100% i dont think he cares if you guys dont believe him. i nagged the ******* out of him for pics.he just wouldnt allow it.
cheers


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 5, 2009)

seems someone is a little bored....


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 5, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> seems someone is a little bored....




couldn't agree more


----------



## lovey (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> i thought id let you guys know that a friend of mine ,last season got he's first clutch of albino darwin x ''amethest'' morph bredli hybrids
> 
> the previous generation were het for albino darwin x ''amethest morph bredli'' , they look just like a hybrid darwin x bredli (sh**)(they then later gradually turn ''amthest'' ,he then raised those up and got a clutch of some albinos ,one normal looking albino (yellow white ect) and two (yellow white & high PURPLE hatchlings)
> *those purple hatchlings are now around 8 months old he plans on tryin to breed the two males next season,*the normal hybrid clutch mates have started to change into the amethest morph ,witch happens gradually.
> ...



Best of luck with breeding the two males. He's going to need it lol :lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 5, 2009)

pics?


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

lovey said:


> Best of luck with breeding the two males. He's going to need it lol :lol:


 with two albino females mate.


----------



## luvezit (Sep 5, 2009)

Pics or it didnt happen. Sry them is the rules.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you clarify how many seasons are involved to get to where he is at the moment?The time frame you gave seems a bit screwy to me.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Sep 5, 2009)

What the hell is an "Amethist morph bredli"?


----------



## lovey (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> with two albino females mate.



Wow didn't see that coming, now that's cutting edge breeding 

I can't wait to taste these multi colored killer pythons (they are my favorite)


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Can you clarify how many seasons are involved to get to where he is at the moment?The time frame you gave seems a bit screwy to me.


 1st pairing - albino x amethist 
clutch = all het for albino darwin x amethist bredli , ugly hybrids but later turn amethist (purple faded morph)
2nd pairing - het for albino darwin x amthest bredli x het for albino darwin x amthest bredli
clutch= purple amethist albinos (came out purple not like the original amthists,normal albinos ,possible hets darwin x amthist bredli

not hard really , please note that this is not the same amethist bredli origanaly found and post on aps.

cheers


----------



## bigi (Sep 5, 2009)

any pics, come on


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

lovey said:


> Wow didn't see that coming, now that's cutting edge breeding
> 
> I can't wait to taste these multi colored killer pythons (they are my favorite)


 well your the genious that said breed the males together


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 5, 2009)

Still the time frame is important..What year did the first albino go over the bredli?
Also what is an amethist bredli?


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

bigi said:


> any pics, come on


 
you have no idea how hard i tryd to get some. i was gettin pretty angry.


her is a link to a similar animal ,my mates animals have alot more purple! 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/wow-crazy-bredli-morph-88284


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> What the hell is an "Amethist morph bredli"?


 
thats wht id like to know, google doesnt know. u sure theres such thing king_of_lizards? also u sure ur not da breeder? 

Species Kept Gtp 
Albinos.
bhp.
striped jungles.
amethest morph bredli.
hypo bredli.
striped murrys.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> 1st pairing - albino x amethist
> clutch = all het for albino darwin x amethist bredli , ugly hybrids but later turn amethist (purple faded morph)
> 2nd pairing - het for albino darwin x amthest bredli x het for albino darwin x amthest bredli
> clutch= purple amethist albinos (came out purple not like the original amthists,normal albinos ,possible hets darwin x amthist bredli
> ...



Sorry it may just be me but this just doesn't make any sense at all,first you said the first pairing was albino x amethist which produced 100% hets for albino darwin x amethist bredli??????????

Just that alone makes no sense at all,what in the world is an amethist bredli?Do you mean amethist as in a scrub python or what,even then how do you get het darwin albino x amethist bredli from a albino amethist pairing. I don't think albinoes have been around long enough to have bred as many generations you have mentioned.

I'll believe it when I see it but can you please clarify what you mean by amethist bredli morph???

Browns.................


----------



## gunny (Sep 5, 2009)

how dissapointing if its true


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2009)

correct me if im wrong but i believe he is refering to this type of bredli (picture below)? if so.... they have not been proven genetic yet nor has the mode of inheritance been established, if it has please tell us cause it would seem only you and your friend know....?? wouldnt also seem more logical to try and establish a pure line first? you could clean up with a pure morph then make you hybrid thingy.
As for the purple on young animals...this hardly means anything! if you ask some pure albino breeders they ca show you that some animals come out VERY high contrast with lots of purple type colouring...this goes with age.
I also dont se how an animal that is 'more purple' when young could be any more significant then anyother because this 'fading' only occurs when the animals are older and there is no phenetic variation amongst the young??? also as mentioned your time line sounds wrong. everyone knows that albinos have been put over most morelia subspecies yet this one would be the first case of the albino hybrid???


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Jason said:


> correct me if im wrong but i believe he is refering to this type of bredli (picture below)? if so.... they have not been proven genetic yet nor has the mode of inheritance been established, if it has please tell us cause it would seem only you and your friend know....?? wouldnt also seem more logical to try and establish a pure line first? you could clean up with a pure morph then make you hybrid thingy.
> As for the purple on young animals...this hardly means anything! if you ask some pure albino breeders they ca show you that some animals come out VERY high contrast with lots of purple type colouring...this goes with age.
> I also dont se how an animal that is 'more purple' when young could be any more significant then anyother because this 'fading' only occurs when the animals are older and there is no phenetic variation amongst the young??? also as mentioned your time line sounds wrong. everyone knows that albinos have been put over most morelia subspecies yet this one would be the first case of the albino hybrid???


 
mate if you have ever bred snakes you will know that a male carpet python can be put over multiple females 

as with most hybrid breeders they will try anything they can ,with anything they can get there hands on. trust me my mate is no regular hybrid breeder , he didnt get his amethists from herp trader  if your relieing on herp trader , aps and rdu to get new animals/ morphs im shore it would be a slow process ,trust me you dont need to be a member of aps to know whats going on in the herp world ,

this is a proven morph btw 

my mate owned a few amethist's before aps had even herd of it and it being called stupid name such as ''amethist'' :lol:

i said alot of PURPLE not high lights or tints  similar to retics

jason - stick to your basic albino genetics mate , i dont think you could handle me explaining the genetics of albinos x amethists ,or just amethists for that matter and i cant be botherd ringin up my mate ect :lol:

if your going by the aps callender of when albino darwins and amthests hit the scene im shur it wouldnt make sense.

cheers kol


----------



## AlexN (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd be very interested in acquiring one if they are in fact high purple... That would make for a VERY nice addition to the collection...


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> this is a proven morph btw
> 
> jason - stick to your basic albino genetics mate , i dont think you could handle me explaining the genetics of albinos x amethists ,or just amethists for that matter and i cant be botherd ringin up my mate ect :lol:



If it's proven, i seriously would love to hear about how this morph is inherited!!!

Please do humour me with the genetics, even if you 'dont think i could handle it'. With genetics being my field of work, i reckon i may even be able to follow what it is you're saying  .... who knows, maybe i could help you better understand it??


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Jason said:


> If it's proven, i seriously would love to hear about how this morph is inherited!!!
> 
> Please do humour me with the genetics, even if you 'dont think i could handle it'. With genetics being my field of work, i reckon i may even be able to follow what it is you're saying  .... who knows, maybe i could help you better understand it??


 
nice try mate , i bet that animal in that pic is yours ,your just gonna have to find out the long way..... quote; see you in 3 years! :lol:


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

sounds like BS to me , the whole point fo a forum is to share ones knowledge thast especially the case when it comes to supposed new things 

as they say no pictures it didnt happen


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 5, 2009)

kupper said:


> .....
> as they say no pictures it didnt happen



I rescued a koala yesterday but have no pics to prove it. Does that mean it didn't happen?


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

An albino Darwin over a Bredli would produce 100% het Darwin/Bredls, I think you may have misread what he wrote Browns, it does seem clear. 
An Amethyst Bredli seems to be a colour morph. 



BROWNS said:


> Sorry it may just be me but this just doesn't make any sense at all,first you said the first pairing was albino x amethist which produced 100% hets for albino darwin x amethist bredli??????????
> 
> Just that alone makes no sense at all,what in the world is an amethist bredli?Do you mean amethist as in a scrub python or what,even then how do you get het darwin albino x amethist bredli from a albino amethist pairing. I don't think albinoes have been around long enough to have bred as many generations you have mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

kupper :lol: i dont really care if you dont believe me , many breeders dont share pics , eg albino childrens pythons ,he has them he, he knows he has them, thats all that matters.

these will proberly be the most expensive morph ever, my ''mate'' will be laughin when he establishes hes lines and starts selling them ,im shore he is right now hahahahahahahahahahahaah :lol:


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

we dont doubt you did mysnakes , but if something as debated as new morphs and cross's is bought up and you tell a forum that this is whats happening then you would expect some sort of photo


----------



## Kersten (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> i thought id let you guys know that a friend of mine ,last season got he's first clutch of albino darwin x ''amethest'' morph bredli hybrids


Yeah, when I've got a bit of time on my hands I like to read, go for a walk or write fiction. I see we have one past time in common.


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Yeah, when I've got a bit of time on my hands I like to read, go for a walk or write fiction. I see we have one past time in common.


 unless that fiction makes you 10's thousands of dollers i dont see how they can compare


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes I am sure a mongrel is going to be the most expensive morph available


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

The fact that you or others don't like them or want them wont affect their value.


----------



## Kersten (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> unless that fiction makes you 10's thousands of dollers i dont see how they can compare



:lol: That would make them different. As it stands at the moment we're both penniless fantasy writers.


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

boa said:


> The fact that you or others don't like them or want them wont affect their value.


 My mate will proberly sell them as pure.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry Kupper. I was just adding a stupid, pointless comment for some reason....lol


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Kersten said:


> :lol: That would make them different. As it stands at the moment we're both penniless fantasy writers.


sorry mate, i just breed colourful snakes and i dont right fantasys


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 5, 2009)

I must say, i find it amusing that the very same person who only back in January didnt know what a neonate was, is now fully versed in genetics and telling a vet not to bother as he 'couldnt handle it' :lol:

The fact that your mate will 'probably sell them as pure' just points out another reason why alot of people are dead set against hybrids...

Seems like another fishing trip to me though. If there are no pics of the actual hybrids, how about a pic of the original amethyst bredlis and the albinos next to eachother with a newspaper to confirm the date..... Gotta love the 'friend of a friend' threads


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

Well he could try which would be very wrong but given that the cat is out of the bag and people have long memories good luck with that. 



King_of_lizardz said:


> My mate will proberly sell them as pure.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> My mate will proberly sell them as pure.


 
And that is why hybrids breeders are hated by a lot of people... I don't think anyone is going to be stupid enough to believe they are pure if and when they are offered for sale..

Ben


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 5, 2009)

boa said:


> The fact that you or others don't like them or want them wont affect their value.


 

So a smaller number of potential buyers won't affect there value


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> nice try mate , i bet that animal in that pic is yours ,your just gonna have to find out the long way..... quote; see you in 3 years! :lol:



sorry mate not mine, found it posted at unique bredli - Morelia Pythons Community with several other pics... who knows they may be your mates. either way, while they appear interesting im not a huge fan. but i do want to know about the genetics... if in fact you know anything about them??

good luck with you mate making 10s of thousands and selling them as pure


----------



## Ishah (Sep 5, 2009)

*cough cough* qldmorelias *cough cough*


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> So a smaller number of potential buyers won't affect there value


 you have no idea  that small number of potential buyers could be VERY big spenders it wouldnt matter.
you obvioulsly havnt delt with high end herps before


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Jason said:


> sorry mate not mine, found it posted at unique bredli - Morelia Pythons Community with several other pics... who knows they may be your mates. either way, while they appear interesting im not a huge fan. but i do want to know about the genetics... if in fact you know anything about them??
> 
> good luck with you mate making 10s of thousands and selling them as pure


 
i know everthing that is needed to know abouts genetics :lol:

lol Qldmorelias would KILL for these. jags are a waste of time compared to these :lol:

oh and i dont need luck matey :lol:

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lewy (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> My mate will proberly sell them as pure.


 
This just shows that "your mate" is just an idiot :shock:


----------



## hardcorey007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm confused King of lizards. You say that you freind has them, but you'll be the one going to make 10's of thousands of dollars, and that you breed interesting colurs. You sure it's not you that has them?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Sep 5, 2009)

U must be a fast learner mate...

For someone that was only new to reptiles last year and didnt know what a neonate was....

Now you and your mate have all these world beating hybrids that are going to make you rich....

Good luck I say, cuz I doubt you will ever sell to anyone that has half a clue...


----------



## Ishah (Sep 5, 2009)

My evening just got booked out!!!  This will be good!!!  :lol:

Can't wait to hear the explanation....probably more lies upon lies to cover up the first no doubt


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 5, 2009)

i personally reckon that bredli looks like crap............

i dont doubt ur friend has them but to belive i must see.....:lol::lol:


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> U must be a fast learner mate...
> 
> For someone that was only new to reptiles last year and didnt know what a neonate was....
> 
> ...


 
LOL mate i was proberly drunk when i made that thread ,just testing aps thread system on how to post ect 

you did a background cheak on me :lol: 10 points 

iv been into herps for years and know what im doing ,

iv used this quote alot tonight here it is again, quote; see you in 3 years!


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Ishah said:


> My evening just got booked out!!!  This will be good!!!  :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to hear the explanation....probably more lies upon lies to cover up the first no doubt


 your evening and my pm box have something in common ishah


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHA man this is a hilarious thread.King of lizards you say that people haven't dealt with high end herps etc etc and make out you know all about genetics etc etc yet I had a very quick squiz at posts made by you which I would suggest others do so they know the person making all these claims isn't as up to date as he thinks he is especially when having asked questions like what is a neonate and what does a jungle eat etc etc say no more.

I highly doubt the animal in that thread with the different looking bredli is even pure and appears to be a cross of some kind,maybe with a coastal but my thoughts along with others I know don't believe it's pure either but a cross.

My male albino was like a lavender phase albino when it was younger but as has been mentioned they seem to grow out of it.You seem quite proud of this yet I'm still wondering why especially when you stupidly said that these hybrids will infact be sold as pure?This has to be a wind up as no clown would publically say they or their mates are breeding albino hybrids but selling them as pure?????????????


----------



## Lewy (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> LOL mate i was proberly drunk when i made tha thread ,just testing aps thread system on how to post ect
> 
> you did a background cheak on me :lol: 10 points
> 
> ...


 
OMG are we full of ourselves or what??


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 5, 2009)

Wait a minute have you mixed up what is going to be sold as prue here. Are you refering this comment to the bredli morph or the darwin/bredli ones??

If its the later, whats the point if they are indeed so great people wont care so much about them being hybrids. Look at the suspect jag title, those that want them know they arent prue but that isnt gonna stop sales


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Sep 5, 2009)

You must have a drinking problem then buddy, all your posts have been mindless noob questions and now all of a sudden your a genetics genius...


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> HAHAHAHA man this is a hilarious thread.King of lizards you say that people haven't dealt with high end herps etc etc and make out you know all about genetics etc etc yet I had a very quick squiz at posts made by you which I would suggest others do so they know the person making all these claims isn't as up to date as he thinks he is especially when having asked questions like what is a neonate and what does a jungle eat etc etc say no more.
> 
> I highly doubt the animal in that thread with the different looking bredli is even pure and appears to be a cross of some kind,maybe with a coastal but my thoughts along with others I know don't believe it's pure either but a cross.
> 
> My male albino was like a lavender phase albino when it was younger but as has been mentioned they seem to grow out of it.You seem quite proud of this yet I'm still wondering why especially when you stupidly said that these hybrids will infact be sold as pure?This has to be a wind up as no clown would publically say they or their mates are breeding albino hybrids but selling them as pure?????????????


:lol: You have No idea mate, im shore it is crossed with some sort of boa??? 
maybe some genetic genious could help out and explain how much boa is in it ? :?:lol:

how many times do i have to say it i said HUGE amounts of purpal not shades or high lights.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Sep 5, 2009)

my jungle has purple in her .....yes really.....when she basks under her night lamp........(purple globe) .....maybe your mate has too many night globes in his tanks.....well now i guess i have to wait 3 years


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> Wait a minute have you mixed up what is going to be sold as prue here. Are you refering this comment to the bredli morph or the darwin/bredli ones??
> 
> If its the later, whats the point if they are indeed so great people wont care so much about them being hybrids. Look at the suspect jag title, those that want them know they arent prue but that isnt gonna stop sales


 exactly!


----------



## PhilK (Sep 5, 2009)

What a load of bollocks


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> my jungle has purple in her .....yes really.....when she basks under her night lamp........(purple globe) .....maybe your mate has too many night globes in his tanks.....well now i guess i have to wait 3 years


 :lol::lol::lol: no coment


----------



## Lewy (Sep 5, 2009)

PhilK said:


> What a load of bollocks


 

Well said:lol:


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> my ''mate'' will be laughin when he establishes hes lines and starts selling them ,im shore he is right now hahahahahahahahahahahaah :lol:


 
still laughin to the bank hahahahahahahahaha :lol:

keep the pm's coming people...

i cant get pics ,but il give you a description of the animals- all white with very thin bredli style yellow bands with thicker (white highlights around that), all bright purpal tail and lower end (sort of like a red tail boa style) the further up the snake the purpal just gets lighter! with high lights of light lavander around the bands and around the head markings. against the purple the white looks even whiter and makes for a even more stunning animal!!


----------



## Ishah (Sep 5, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> Wait a minute have you mixed up what is going to be sold as prue here. Are you refering this comment to the bredli morph or the darwin/bredli ones??
> 
> If its the later, whats the point if they are indeed so great people wont care so much about them being hybrids. Look at the suspect jag title, those that want them know they arent prue but that isnt gonna stop sales


 


King_of_lizardz said:


> exactly!


 
Umm... I think what BF was getting at, is that WHY do you or your mate insist on selling them as pure, if infact they are sooooo great and will earn you lots? If they are FLoads better than any jag, why not sell them for what they are? Jags are known to not be pure, yet people would still kill for them, why do you and your mate still feel you need to fob them off as pure if they are as good as you say?...................... Unless ofcourse you feel threatened that they wont be accepted and you wont be able to get rid of them? :lol: Why back out of it like that when you are so self-assured they're THAT awesome? Why now? Why not go in headfirst and then atleast go out with a bang?  

Although I'm sure you'll go out with a bang anyways  :lol:

Atleast, from memory, Qldmorelias was 1000% sure and was going to sell them for what they were...Although... there was sooooo many pages, i lost track lol. Could be wrong... Still doesnt make it right, just makes him better than you are in ways... Hilarious nonetheless

PS. A pic of the so-called purple pure bredli's would help your case a million, no harm in showing pics of a pure specimen eh?

Pity you two (KOL and co) seem like you are just in it for the money...Not the love... Such a shame, yet Oh-so-funny when you find out you wont make as much as you think from your "business investment" :lol:


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

If what you crap on about actually happens, you can bet you wouldnt see $$ from your 'mate', gee i bet youd feel like a dick then.


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

umm pure will get you more money.

sell them for what they are ? Hello, hybrid breeder 

jags are old now the states has heaps of them ,they dont have bright purple albinos for gods sake. common sence mate


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 5, 2009)

Gee I just love looking at Hybrid Threads, you know why?

2 reasons, firstly, awesome pictures. 
Secondly, people always end up jumping down eachothers throats, its actually quite amusing!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> umm pure will get you more money.
> 
> sell them for what they are ? Hello, hybrid breeder



That's got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever read on APS :shock:


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Umm... I
> Atleast, from memory, Qldmorelias was 1000% sure and was going to sell them for what they were...Although... there was sooooo many pages, i lost track lol. Could be wrong... Still doesnt make it right, just makes him better than you are in ways... Hilarious nonetheless


 
why would he better then me? pitty he is a band member im shore we would make a very good team ,

purple albino diamonds  purple albino jags ,purpal albino striped coastal HYBRIDS!! 

aww yeah!! endless possibilties ,next season should be interesting for my friend.


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 5, 2009)

Stop holding the billy & pass it round mate! 

Anyone for dip?


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 5, 2009)

You do realise that most people willing to fork out thousands of dollars for a snake are probably going to do a bit of research about them. I imagine your friend will be quite miffed that you've let the cat out of the bag and told everyone that he's going to lie to them.
I'd happily hand over thousands of dollars to someone like that  such a trustworthy fellow


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

pfft small amount of buyers :lol: keep the pm's and emails coming people!


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> pfft small amount of buyers :lol: keep the pm's and emails coming people!


 
Hate mail??


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

How will u sell something for so much when you just pissed off all the wealthy reptile buyers? You can only try selling to drug dealers now, and they generally dont pay cash.. Hhahaha


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 5, 2009)

For someone who was new to reptiles at the end of last year, you certainly think highly of yourself, don't you 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1309994-post1


----------



## horsenz (Sep 5, 2009)

at least try and keep your story straight one minute its your mate thats breeding them,then its you,then back to your mate,what a load of bull dust.


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

:lol: god people are slow ,for eg the way i wrote ''friend'' 


i thought people would have figered it out by now , i made it pretty clear, im not admiting to anything tho :lol:


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 5, 2009)

Good times


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

i got his email ,he sent me some pics of hybrids ,hes a for real hybrid breeder.
pm me if any one wants it. he told me not to post anything on aps.


can some one tell me why he is suspended ,he didnt swear or anything ?


----------



## girdheinz (Sep 5, 2009)

Post them up, he's suspended now!


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahaha why the suspension?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah put em up for all too see, not like he is gunna hunt you down or anything...


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

probably an alias or maybe its becasue he is trying to sell somethign without being a paying member


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Yeah put em up for all too see, not like he is gunna hunt you down or anything...


 nah he has other accounts on here ,so hel know
i want to know if hes for real on the purpel albinos , i dought it tho
purpel albino jags would be my thing, if it ever happend.


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

there is a reputable breeder on here concerntrating on lavender albinos and there the real deal


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

pfft thats a joke ,iv seen them ,they are just normal albinos with a tint of purpel ,only noticible under a floro light.


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

i have seen them also and they are getting there , there not exactly fluro but the color is there


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

kupper said:


> i have seen them also and they are getting there , there not exactly fluro but the color is there


 yea very slowly but lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 5, 2009)

For someone that is a genius on genetics, he can't spell for ****!!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 5, 2009)

Smokey said:


> nah he has other accounts on here ,so hel know
> i want to know if hes for real on the purpel albinos , i dought it tho
> purpel albino jags would be my thing, if it ever happend.


 Post some of the "hybrid" pics up, he gave them to you.


----------



## beeman (Sep 5, 2009)

Smokey said:


> pfft thats a joke ,iv seen them ,they are just normal albinos with a tint of purpel ,only noticible under a floro light.


 

I suspect you are the original poster of this BS thred


----------



## kelvo (Sep 5, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> For someone that is a genius on genetics, he can't spell for ****!!


 
Haha i was waiting for that..:lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 5, 2009)

beeman said:


> I suspect you are the original poster of this BS thred


 
me too


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 5, 2009)

kelvo said:


> Haha i was waiting for that..:lol:


 I think I counted "Sure" spelt 4-5 different ways


----------



## jasonryles810 (Sep 5, 2009)

funny these threads always pop up on a friday or saturday night, i think the kiddies need a new form of entertainment...


----------



## Andrais (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL,
i've just been reading this whole thread, its quite entertaining 
If this guy was a true reptile expert and was a "GREAT" hybrid breeder then i don't think he would just be talking about the cash all the time and not the animals? mate, if ur reading this i got some advice for you....If you wanna fill people up with your pork pies i suggest you do it for 60 million and you get away with it


----------



## boxhead (Sep 5, 2009)

time for him to go back on his meds i think .


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2009)

King_of_lizardz said:


> My mate will proberly sell them as pure.




I feel this guy is trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

i find it funny you all wernt talkin ***** to him when he was here ,as soon as hes gone ....bam.....talkin ******* ,bunch of cowards i think 

dont get me wrong im not him


----------



## beeman (Sep 5, 2009)

Smokey said:


> i find it funny you all wernt talkin ***** to him when he was here ,as soon as hes gone ....bam.....talkin ******* ,bunch of cowards i think
> 
> dont get me wrong im not him


 
You have the same spelling errors on the same words as the original poster
so there are quite a few things that points to the fact you are indeed one and the same


----------



## kelvo (Sep 5, 2009)

beeman said:


> You have the same spelling errors on the same words as the original poster
> so there are quite a few things that points to the fact you are indeed one and the same


 
Hmmm could be on to something there beeman.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

your wrong.


----------



## viridis (Sep 5, 2009)

If you pull it hard enough mate, you may get a happy ending. The amount of tossing you do could score you a job in an Indonesian massage parlour . 

You will be writing a dictionary next week with your spelling. You probably will also score a job as editor of a genetics magazine too with your knowledge. 

You are a true academic and the epitome of APS experts.

Make sure you use water based lubricant mate................


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

Quick I have a big tree here someone find some rope.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

seriously ...by relating it makes me look guilty 
I'm sticking up for someone and this is what i get.

what ever


----------



## Smokey (Sep 5, 2009)

.............


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 5, 2009)

the whole nine yards is a goo movie


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2009)

This thread has def run it's course!


----------

